# Have you ever been shot at?



## Bretrick (Nov 22, 2021)

When I was 14, I was up in the hills exploring when suddenly something hit me in the side of my head and forcefully knocked me to the ground.
It was like a sledgehammer had hit me in the head.
Someone had shot me with an air rifle which fired lead slugs. I laid on the ground with blood pouring out of my head.
As I lay on the ground I heard several people running towards me and I recognised their voices.
They were the gang of locals who terrorised me for years in my youth.
As soon as I realised who had shot me I laid there without moving, playing dead.
Not out of fright, but to terrify them into thinking they had killed me.
One of them was crying loudly and screaming, "I did not mean to kill him,  I fired above his head"
I continued to lay prostrate for about 4 minutes before showing signs of movement.
"Look, he's alive" one of them said.
As I started to stir, I received a kick to my leg from one of them, "If you dob on us, we will kill you next time, keep your fu*king mouth shut"
I totally believed him and told no one. 
The lead slug was hidden in my hair so could not be seen. It stayed there for 6 weeks until the swelling went down and I removed it with tweezers.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2021)

I doubt I was targeted, but, in high school .. while walking with a friend and others during lunch break (we weren't allowed to stay inside) - _something _hit me smack in the right eye. It was either a bb-shot or from a sling-shot. It turned my eyeball right around, so I couldn't see anything. I thought I was blind. My sister took me home, and to our doctor. He put a patch on it, and told me I wasn't going to be blind. Eventually, the eye turned back, but after that, I needed to wear glasses. It has always been my weaker eye.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 22, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I doubt I was targeted, but, in high school .. while walking with a friend and others during lunch break (we weren't allowed to stay inside) - _something _hit me smack in the right eye. It was either a bb-shot or from a sling-shot. It turned my eyeball right around, so I couldn't see anything. I thought I was blind. My sister took me home, and to our doctor. He put a patch on it, and told me I wasn't going to be blind. Eventually, the eye turned back, but after that, I needed to wear glasses. It has always been my weaker eye.


How sad. No one admitted to doing it either.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 22, 2021)

When I was 13 or 14 we were down in a ravine, looking at some twig and tree branch "structures" which we thought were made by some kind of animal.  All of a sudden someone from above us (about 30 feet up on boulders overlooking the ravine we were in) began shooting down into the ravine.   I'm sure they didn't see us, but nonetheless we fired our .22 rifles back up at the shooters.   That got their attention, they quit firing.   The whole thing was quite stupid.

Then a few years later I was in Vietnam.

Recently I was hiking with my son at Mormon Rocks, near the Cajon Pass in San Bernardino county. It was a Sunday, lots of other people in the area, some hikers, others dirt biking and dune buggying.    Somebody fired a half dozen rounds from a semi-auto handgun, told my son we needed to hunker down close to the ground.   At that point I decided we should leave the area, as it was similar  to the ravine that I was in, when getting shot at as a teenager.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 22, 2021)

Almost!  i was placer mining in the Yukon  and a big ole man came out of the bushes with a rifle pointed at me. 
Said I was standing on his claim and I better hightail it out of there right away.  He sighted the rifle directly at my head.
I left.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 23, 2021)

Only a few thousand times between 1968 and 1970.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Do BB's  count ?   ..   my cousin shot me in the knee when we were about 6 years old.   He shot his sister in the rump.
He was in a lot of trouble that night!


----------



## oldpop (Nov 27, 2021)

Early one morning I was walking out of a bar that was closing for the night. There were about 5 of us out the door when a car drove by and peppered the building with bullets. Shrapnel was flying all over the place. Everyone kind of pushed their way back into the bar and then it was over. It was a miracle no one was hit. There were bullet marks all over the front of the outside of the bar and around the door. Never did find out who did it. The manager said he had kicked a couple of people out earlier in the night and felt that it might have been them. Crazy world it is.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 27, 2021)

Someone near me passed gas, doe that count?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 27, 2021)

I knew I lived a sheltered life but my goodness ‍


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 27, 2021)

Wow!!! I have been through some stuff with transitioning from a Male to Female , but I have never thankfully been shot at by bullets or BB's or anything like that.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2021)

Not to my knowledge.  If so, they missed.


----------



## feywon (Nov 27, 2021)

I've had a shot from a 22 Rifle fired in my general direction but it was aimed at and hit, blowing the head off and to bits a snake that was barely two feet in front of me.  I was about 3 heading
 for the river bank cause it was after a storm and some times interesting things washed up. Snake came up the incline down to the water so i didn't see him till too close too risk startling it.

I froze as Dad had taught us, heard my sisters hollering for Mama as they ran for the house, it seemed like forever till i heard the sound of the gun.  If ever had any notion about violating Dad's rules about guns the image of that snake's head made me think again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2022)

Yes, my bf and I about 40+ years ago were driving and a person shot at the car.  The bullet missed my head by about a quarter inch.  He definitely shot at the car purposely and I guess I was lucky not to have my  head blown off.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 15, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, my bf and I about 40+ years ago were driving and a person shot at the car.  The bullet missed my head by about a quarter inch.  He definitely shot at the car purposely and I guess I was lucky not to have my  head blown off.


Such a frightful thing to happen.
You are lucky you are still hear.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Such a frightful thing to happen.
> You are lucky you are still hear.


Yes, I am.  We could see the bullet hole in the windshield really close to where my head was.


----------



## Jules (Jan 15, 2022)

@Ruthanne  Do you know if it was you or your boyfriend who was the target?  Guess the person was never caught.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2022)

Have you ever been shot at?​
Yes

and hit


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2022)

Never.


----------



## Trish (Jan 16, 2022)

I was once pinned down on a bus by an hysterical woman, who had been sitting behind me, because she thought I had been shot.

The entire window beside me was cracked and the driver and other passengers had to drag the screaming woman off me before the window shattered.  Despite my insisting that I was fine, the driver called the police and paramedics.

Apparently, there had been several instances of kids firing airguns in that area so, It could have been a shot or it could have been a pebble


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2022)

I had quite forgotten this experience I had in 1955.  I was in the Air Force and was driving through Domremy, France on May 1st on our way to Switzerland.  That particular   village was Communist and they were celebrating May Day big time.  When we came through we were shot at but thankfully no one was hurt.  To think that part of the Statue of Liberty was cast in their factory there and that it was home to Joan of Arc, really ticked me off.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes, kind of went with the job. Mike



squatting dog said:


> Only a few thousand times between 1968 and 1970.


----------



## RFW (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes, in 'Nam. Just glad to be alive.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I had quite forgotten this experience I had in 1955.  I was in the Air Force and was driving through Domremy, France on May 1st on our way to Switzerland.  That particular   village was Communist and they were celebrating May Day big time.  When we came through we were shot at but thankfully no one was hurt.  To think that part of the Statue of Liberty was cast in their factory there and that it was home to Joan of Arc, really ticked me off.


That year  was the beginning of the end of Communism in French politics...


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> That year  was the beginning of the end of Communism in French politics...


Didn't stop those clowns from taking pot shots at us.  Needless to say, we were very put out about the entire affair.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Didn't stop those clowns from taking pot shots at us.  Needless to say, we were very put out about the entire affair.


of course, and who wouldn't be..?... ..I'd have been scared out of my wits if the same had happened to me, especially way back in '55.. when being shot at outside of a war was barely even heard of...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2022)

Only in basic training in the Army. Live round machine gun shooting over our heads as we lay crawling on our bellies in the mud.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 16, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When I was 14, I was up in the hills exploring when suddenly something hit me in the side of my head and forcefully knocked me to the ground.


Wow, that was quite a story, and I am surprised at how many others have been shot at!

For me not really.  Once when I was deer hunting someone was shooting very near me, probably at a deer I could not see and the other hunter probably didn't know I was there.  However the bullets hit the ground uncomfortably close.  

Also when I was in high school a friend's father invited me to go duck hunting with him and his son.  We never saw any ducks and when the man got bored he started shooting our way.  It was buckshot and at that distance he had to shoot upwards and hope the shot landed near us.  Never hit me, but fell all around.  I never went hunting with them again.  I suspect the man was drinking...


----------



## old medic (Jan 16, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Only in basic training in the Army. Live round machine gun shooting over our heads as we lay crawling on our bellies in the mud.


Forgot about that one.. LOL.. Tracers look so damn close... and the sound sticks with you.
Have had several close incidents over the years mostly accidental... a few threating at work with our truck hit once.
Took a 22 thru the leg as a teen due to a stupid friend, and concrete fragments in the face and neck due to a tripping punk pulling a gun the cops missed.
The scariest was on a paddling trip.... dead quiet drifting along with a buddy, fishing and sipping a beer... Suddenly all hell broke loose... multiple shots.. bullets zigging a dozen feet above our heads. the opposite bank exploding, dirt flying. We both flip out into the water, yelling but the steady gunfire continued... seemed like forever, but was less than a minute....
When it stopped, we hear other people shouting, STOP STOP STOP... I'm digging out my pistol... several folks come running to the edge of the bank above the river yelling to see if we are OK... a bunch of swearing greets them....
We pull out the water, drain our boats (and pants) and make introductions...
A group of friends had been camping in a field by the river celebrating ones birthday... Who just so happened to get an AR-15 as a gift,,
And his buddies brought theirs.... So right before lunch they had a contest.... who can fire the fastest...
So just as we were passing, They opened up shooting at a piece of plywood setting at the edge of the field into the bank across the stream.
4 different rifles each with a 30 Roung mag as fast as they can... right over our heads...
They apologize, invite us to lunch, and we ended up setting there for a few hours, took our turn shooting, several beers, and as we left, we each got handed a bottle of whiskey....


----------



## charry (Jan 16, 2022)

My husbands car was shot at  , when he was driving through a not so nice town ,!!


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2022)

Christmas Day, 1957 maybe, the boy next door shot me right over my left eyebrow with the Daisy Red Ryder BB Rifle he'd received from Santa. 

 It was 99% my fault.  I still have a little dimple there to remind me.

"YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT!!!"


----------



## Purwell (Jan 16, 2022)

Had a gamekeeper fire his shotgun at me many years ago, extreme range mind you.


----------



## Tom52 (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes, shot from a shotgun while hunting. I was 12 years old and pheasant hunting with my Dad with permission, in a farmer's standing corn field.  There was not supposed to be anyone else there, but obviously there was someone who snuck on the property. Once they realized they hit me they high-tailed out of there. Fortunately, the distance was far enough to not do serious damage. Glad it wasn't a pellet in the eye.


----------



## RFW (Jan 16, 2022)

Tom52 said:


> Yes, shot from a shotgun while hunting. I was 12 years old and pheasant hunting with my Dad with permission, in a farmer's standing corn field.  There was not supposed to be anyone else there, but obviously there was someone who snuck on the property. Once they realized they hit me they high-tailed out of there. Fortunately, the distance was far enough to not do serious damage. Glad it wasn't a pellet in the eye.


I have a property out of nowhere, miles away from the closest neighbor, which has a homemade gun range facing a hill and once in a while I see somebody emerge from it, sees me and hears all the commotion, quickly turns around and walks back. It's a dense area where nobody should be walking by themselves. There's also a spot a bit further away that some delinquents like to frequent for whatever reason.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 16, 2022)

Na!  Things are pretty quiet and peaceful where I live here on the prairies.  Oh, the media tells us that we do have some crazies and they do shot each other; mostly drug problems.  Me, I'm a good ole' boy and I just hang around with other good ole' boys.  It would be nice to find some good ole' girls too but not the kind that carry guns!  LOL


----------



## Don M. (Jan 16, 2022)

Once, years ago, I went deer hunting in a local State Park, of about 1000 acres.  They issued a set number of permits to limit the amount of hunters, but that number was still way too many.  I was hunkered down behind a couple of big logs, and shortly after sunrise, the shooting began.  About 1/2 hour into the hunt, I saw some deer coming my way, and shortly after, someone began firing in my general direction.  One of their rounds hit the log I was hiding behind.  That was enough for me, and I slowly began moving back towards the campground and truck, and finally got out of there in one piece.  By the time I made it out of there, it sounded like a shooting gallery.  Needless to say, I Never went back to any kind of "organized" hunt,


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 17, 2022)

Yes by me! I dropped a 38 cal. Colt derringer walking up my basement stairs with the Safety off and the round missed my head by a couple of inches. Did I mention I was drunk? I still can see the large flame coming out from the barrel.


----------



## RFW (Jan 17, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes by me! I dropped a 38 cal. Colt derringer walking up my basement stairs with the Safety off and the round missed my head by a couple of inches. Did I mention I was drunk? I still can see the large flame coming out from the barrel.


Did it sober you up right away?


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Jan 17, 2022)

Yup,by a BB gun my 12 year old son was messing with,got me in the thigh and hurt a bit for a few minutes... I've never let him forget it,LOL


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 17, 2022)

No.  Was walking uptown on Park Avenue in NYC in the 1970s when I looked up and saw a large black man running fast at me.  Behind him was a plainclothes cop (I think) with a revolver, running but also trying to draw a bead on him.  I ducked behind a parked car, along with about four other people.  They ran down the street and that was the end of it.  

When people ask me if I've ever skydived or bungee jumped or whatever, I always say no, but I lived in New York in the 70s.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## john19485 (Jan 27, 2022)

I remeber the first time I was shot, May 4, 1968, I was bringing my tank down for service on a landing craft, I had not had a bath in some time, this Army private aske if he could go with us, I said sure hop aboard, as we went down toward Danang, I notice he smelled worse than me, we had both been out a long time in the bush. We arrived at this small Navy Landing at close to midnight,  it had never been hit, real secure place ,some navy guys asked us if we wanted something to eat , we said sure, we set, and leaned up against  the shead. this navy guy started talking in a loud voice, how he could whip the VC , with his bare hands, well about that time the first shell hit right in front of us, we all run , but there was really no place to run , the enemy was in front of us , and we were backed up to the sea.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes, outside in parking lot of a Fred Meyer store. They were in a wooded area near the store shooting at people.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 28, 2022)

I thought this was a pretty dumb thread. Maybe one, or at best, two people might have been shot at. Absolute tops, 2 people. Wow, all these people!!!!!!!
I truly believe people are way too stupid, and emotionally unfit to own firearms. This thread kind of proves it.


----------



## oldman (Jan 28, 2022)

IN Vietnam, yeah. I was even struck by a sniper who about tore my left shoulder off using an AK. 

But, when I was 14, a buddy and I went inside an old deserted feed and seed mill. This building had two floors. We would go in their with our .22's and shoot whatever was in there, but mostly rats and maybe an occasional snake. One day while inside the big barn-like structure, I told my buddy that I was going upstairs and he would stay downstairs. OK, good plan, or so I thought. 

As I was walking quietly around upstairs on the flooring and using my flashlight to see with, all of a sudden, I hear my buddy's gun going off like, bang, bang, bang, bang, rapid firing. The bad part was that he was shooting at a dove that was flying around inside and the bullets were coming through his ceiling downstairs, which two of them missed me by just maybe a foot. I started screaming at him and jumping up and down. I was really upset and asked him what did he think he was doing. His excuse was that he didn't think the bullets would go through the ceiling. It was on that day that I learned how dumb he really was. We still stayed friends, but never went shooting in the old mill anymore. At least, not with him. ,


----------



## RFW (Jan 28, 2022)

oldman said:


> IN Vietnam, yeah. I was even struck by a sniper who about tore my left shoulder off using an AK.
> 
> But, when I was 14, a buddy and I went inside an old deserted feed and seed mill. This building had two floors. We would go in their with our .22's and shoot whatever was in there, but mostly rats and maybe an occasional snake. One day while inside the big barn-like structure, I told my buddy that I was going upstairs and he would stay downstairs. OK, good plan, or so I thought.
> 
> As I was walking quietly around upstairs on the flooring and using my flashlight to see with, all of a sudden, I hear my buddy's gun going off like, bang, bang, bang, bang, rapid firing. The bad part was that he was shooting at a dove that was flying around inside and the bullets were coming through his ceiling downstairs, which two of them missed me by just maybe a foot. I started screaming at him and jumping up and down. I was really upset and asked him what did he think he was doing. His excuse was that he didn't think the bullets would go through the ceiling. It was on that day that I learned how dumb he really was. We still stayed friends, but never went shooting in the old mill anymore. At least, not with him. ,


Some people don't really understand the concept of terminal ballistics.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 7, 2022)

I was never actually shot at, but I have had the horrible experience of being there on the awful day of the Columbine High School shootings that killed 15 people. I was a long time teacher at the school at the time of that ill fated awful day of April 20, 1999. I remember huddling behind my desk with students and eventually officers escorting us out of the building to safety and us running as far from the building as we could. The worst day I have ever experienced in my entire lifetime.


----------



## timoc (Feb 7, 2022)

Have you ever been shot at?​
*Yes*, by a very angry squirrel when I was pinching his nuts.


----------



## Jules (Feb 7, 2022)

oldman said:


> His excuse was that he didn't think the bullets would go through the ceiling.


Too much watching old westerns where a skinny little bar table stopped the bullets from hitting the good guy.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I knew I lived a sheltered life but my goodness ‍


Sheltered? I have never even seen a fire arm, a real one I mean. Only seen them on TV or the cinema screen.


----------



## Maywalk (Feb 7, 2022)

YES. 
We were machine gunned when hop-picking during WW2 about three weeks into the war starting. 
No casualties thank goodnes because a Spitfire came to our aid and to see the dog fight going on between our plane and the Jerry was an amazing sight, when suddenly the Jerry caught fire and the pilot bailed out. I was just 9 years old then and by the time I was 10 my family had been bombed out twice and we finished up in the Anderson Shelter on Xmas Day 1940.
Machine gunned again when on the evacuee train.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 20, 2022)

Got shot in the back from a distance with a 12 gauge shotgun while dove hunting when I was 14.  Another hunter was shooting at a dove as it flew past a large briar patch that I was sitting on the other side of.  Fortunately my heavy canvas hunting vest stopped most of the bird shot but the doctor removed a few pellets from the back of my right arm.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 20, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> YES.
> We were machine gunned when hop-picking during WW2 about three weeks into the war starting.
> No casualties thank goodnes because a Spitfire came to our aid and to see the dog fight going on between our plane and the Jerry was an amazing sight, when suddenly the Jerry caught fire and the pilot bailed out. I was just 9 years old then and by the time I was 10 my family had been bombed out twice and we finished up in the Anderson Shelter on Xmas Day 1940.
> Machine gunned again when on the evacuee train.


I am just seeing this Maywalk.  I recently read a book about Churchill (one of many I've read), and it talks about the British being out in the country side in the early part of WWII and watching dog fights during their picnics.  One time, when a Jerry was shot down, some of them ran to the wreck and finally caught the pilot and turned him in.  I cannot imagine me being able to even be outdoors during all this, but some thought it all entertaining.  This, of course, was before the Blitz.  Then, it really got terrible.  Thank God you and your family made it.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 20, 2022)

Lanny said:


> Got shot in the back from a distance with a 12 gauge shotgun while dove hunting when I was 14.  Another hunter was shooting at a dove as it flew past a large briar patch that I was sitting on the other side of.  Fortunately my heavy canvas hunting vest stopped most of the bird shot but the doctor removed a few pellets from the back of my right arm.


You were fortunate, indeed.  A good friend of mine wasn't so lucky a few years back.  He was of all things, a police firearms instructor and had gone deer hunting in NY state.  One of the men saw a movement and shot his rifle.  My friend was hit in the back close to the heart and also hit his one lung.  He died in the ambulance just before it reached the hospital.  So sad when these things happen as I know many guys love to hunt and bring home good eating.  Not that day, however.


----------



## RFW (Mar 20, 2022)

Lanny said:


> Got shot in the back from a distance with a 12 gauge shotgun while dove hunting when I was 14.  Another hunter was shooting at a dove as it flew past a large briar patch that I was sitting on the other side of.  Fortunately my heavy canvas hunting vest stopped most of the bird shot but the doctor removed a few pellets from the back of my right arm.





Lewkat said:


> You were fortunate, indeed.  A good friend of mine wasn't so lucky a few years back.  He was of all things, a police firearms instructor and had gone deer hunting in NY state.  One of the men saw a movement and shot his rifle.  My friend was hit in the back close to the heart and also hit his one lung.  He died in the ambulance just before it reached the hospital.  So sad when these things happen as I know many guys love to hunt and bring home good eating.  Not that day, however.


I'm glad I'm not into hunting.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 20, 2022)

Once myself and a couple friends were out riding and came out of the woods into a field and a bullet whistled past the rider in front of me.  Pretty sure it was someone target shooting in a field on the other side of the trees.  We were all freaked out and turned back into the woods and rode hunched down until we got to a trail on the other side of a hill from the shooting.  
And when I was 16 I was driving on a highway with three friends and they suddenly all started screaming and dropping down.  Being a very inexperienced driver I had no idea what was going on because all my attention was on driving, but afterwards they told me a guy in a car that was passing us pointed a gun at us.  Since he didn't shoot I assume it was a misguided attempt of young male to get attention of a bunch of teenage girls.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 21, 2022)

RFW said:


> I'm glad I'm not into hunting.


Yes sir, I gave up hunting when I was around 20-21 years old. I enjoyed hunting with my dad (who was an avid hunter and excellent marksman) as a boy and a teen. Somehow I began to feel empathy for the animals. That they had just as much right to live as I do.


----------



## john19485 (Mar 22, 2022)

I started hunting when I was nine years old, my dad taught me gun safety when I went with him, before I got my first gun, I would run out my grandmothers back door, and I would be in the woods, I would call for my dog shorty and we would go set down in the swamp , and wait for the squirrel's to start coming down the trees, sometimes shorty would climb the tree (smart dog), I would shoot up in the tree, a lot of times I would miss on purpose. I was lucky when I was in the Marine Core, my hunting experience came in handy, we were holding a side of a bridge, the NVA , had the otherside, I decided to walk down the bank to do my business, as I got ready I notice an NVA officer on the other side doing the same thing , I stood up drew my 45 , started shooting at him, he stood up started shooting at me, I notice both our bullets , were hitting mid stream, we both waved at each other , and went back to our men.


----------



## RFW (Mar 22, 2022)

john19485 said:


> I started hunting when I was nine years old, my dad taught me gun safety when I went with him, before I got my first gun, I would run out my grandmothers back door, and I would be in the woods, I would call for my dog shorty and we would go set down in the swamp , and wait for the squirrel's to start coming down the trees, sometimes shorty would climb the tree (smart dog), I would shoot up in the tree, a lot of times I would miss on purpose. I was lucky when I was in the Marine Core, my hunting experience came in handy, we were holding a side of a bridge, the NVA , had the otherside, I decided to walk down the bank to do my business, as I got ready I notice an NVA officer on the other side doing the same thing , I stood up drew my 45 , started shooting at him, he stood up started shooting at me, I notice both our bullets , were hitting mid stream, we both waved at each other , and went back to our men.


Must have been quite a distance between you too.


----------



## oldaunt (Mar 22, 2022)

About 20 years ago, I got pinned down in my haybarn by the neighbprs brats and their .22's shooting up the woods across the road for fun. Rounds pinging off the walls and roof. Glad the hay was there.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

jujube said:


> Christmas Day, 1957 maybe, the boy next door shot me right over my left eyebrow with the Daisy Red Ryder BB Rifle he'd received from Santa.
> 
> It was 99% my fault.  I still have a little dimple there to remind me.
> 
> "YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT!!!"


Did you marry him ?


not a shotgun wedding, but a bb rifle wedding .....


----------



## Maywalk (Jul 18, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I am just seeing this Maywalk.  I recently read a book about Churchill (one of many I've read), and it talks about the British being out in the country side in the early part of WWII and watching dog fights during their picnics.  One time, when a Jerry was shot down, some of them ran to the wreck and finally caught the pilot and turned him in.  I cannot imagine me being able to even be outdoors during all this, but some thought it all entertaining.  This, of course, was before the Blitz.  Then, it really got terrible.  Thank God you and your family made it.


We also managed to survive after being bombed out twice Lewkat. Yes we captured the Jerry who was machine gunning us but waited till the police came although many could have clobbered him.


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 18, 2022)

I have been shot at mostly during the Vietnam War. I was a helicopter crew chief on Hueys UH1H models the whirley bird that made thump-thump-thump rotor blade noise you could hear a mile away. We would fly high enough to be out of range of rifle fire but could hear rifles sometimes and then man our machine guns tryung to find where the gun fire was coming from. Sometimes we flew into hot landing zones and were being fired at and shooting back.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 18, 2022)

RFW said:


> Yes, in 'Nam. Just glad to be alive.


Same here.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jul 19, 2022)

Was shot with a BB gun at a riding stable when 12 by the owner’s son because we told his dad he was hanging on the horse’s necks. He got in trouble so shot me in the stomach. I still have the bb I found out when I was X-rayed for something.


----------

